# chat-chanel für die f-liste möglich?



## gumpal (20. Mai 2012)

hallole
gibt es eine möglichkeit einen chat-chanel zu erstellen in dem alle aus meiner f-liste sind?
ähnlich wie es in wow einen gildenchat gibt..


----------



## Kamsi (20. Mai 2012)

nein


----------

